# Missing button "Ir al primero sin leer"/"Go to First Unread" in the "Mobile" page.



## osa_menor

Hello all,

When I navigate with the buttons "*previous thread*"/"*next thread*" through the forum page, the threads open with the first post, but there is the button "*Ir al primero sin leer*" ("*Go to First Unread*"). It helps a lot if the thread is huge and the only unread post is the last one. 
Unfortunately in the mobile version of the page this button is missing. 
Would it be possible to have it on the mobile too? 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## mkellogg

That is a nice idea. I will suggest it to Xenforo.

Actually, I now see that they decided against it there. I wonder if there is anything we can do with the Next Thread link to make it go to the first unread post by default.


----------



## osa_menor

mkellogg said:


> I wonder if there is anything we can do with the Next Thread link to make it go to the first unread post by default.


 That would be great. Thank you, Mike.


----------



## cherine

mkellogg said:


> That is a nice idea. I will suggest it to Xenforo.
> 
> Actually, I now see that they decided against it there. I wonder if there is anything we can do with the Next Thread link to make it go to the first unread post by default.


Hi Mike,
If you could suggest the feature to them again, that would be nice. The threads don't always load to the first unread post, and having to scroll tens of posts on a phone (or tablet) to reach that post is no fun at all.
Thanks


----------



## mkellogg

I've adapted our forums to keep the button visible on phones.  Let me know if it causes any display issues.


----------



## cherine

Thanks, Mike! It's working perfectly.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi,

Yes, thanks ! It is working perfectly in all the threads of all the forums except the threads of Comments & Suggestions: there is no 'Go to the First Unread' in the threads of C&S.(on phone)
Is it the same for you too?


----------



## mkellogg

I don't usually use that button, so I am not too familiar with how it works.  C&S should be no different and I know that I have seen that button in this forum. This is where I tested the change.


----------



## osa_menor

On my phone the button is working perfectly, including C&S.
Muchísimas gracias, Mike.


----------



## Gemmenita

osa_menor said:


> On my phone the button is working perfectly, including *C&C*.



Hola osa,

Is this a typo for C&S or you meant another forum?

And then I checked with different browsers on PC as well as on phone, and here is the result:

There is no 'Go to First Unread' button in the Threads of forums: Comments and Suggestions and...Turkish!!! (neither on phone nor on PC!)

If you don't mind me asking, which browsers you use?


----------



## cherine

Hi Gemmenita,

The button is in all forums, all threads. But it does disappear in threads where you have already read the last post  Try checking an old Turkish thread, for example, or any thread in the Turkish forum or the C&S forums that you haven't read before, you will see that the button is still there. Then go back to that same thread, you will see that it stops showing, and that because there is no "unread" posts in those threads anymore.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Gemmenita!


> Is this a typo for C&S or you meant another forum?


Oops!
This was a typo! Thanks for adverting. I changed it now.
My browser on the PC is Firefox, on the phone I use the one that comes with Android. I think, Cherine is right. In threads that I've read already, the button has disappeared.

Un abrazo para ti.


----------



## Gemmenita

cherine said:


> The button is in all forums, all threads. But it does disappear in threads where you have already read the last post (...)



Oh, yeees! That's the point.  I did what you said, cherine, and saw that the button appeared and then the second time disappeared !
Hum... I see now... That's because in my tests, all the _recent_ threads of all forums (that I had within my reach for testing) were Unread by me , so this button was shown in all of them whereas almost all the _recent_ threads of 'C&S + Tr' that I tested were Read by me therefore no button was shown in the recent threads that I checked in those two forums!
Thank you very much dear cherine.


And also thank you very much mi querida osa for your reply. And a special thanks for your wonderful suggestion here for this button.
Besitos.

Everything is OK now, Mike! Thanks a lot!


----------

